

Google Profiles updated again: now add photos to your Google profile - jedc
http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2011/03/more-picturesque-google-profile.html

======
jedc
It looks like if you're signed into a Google account, you can access profiles
with this link:

<http://profiles.google.com/me>

